# Regarding ECA of IIPM provided diploma



## Bhupika628 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi,
I am planning to apply Canadian PR through express entry. I have around 10+ years of experience and have done 2 years full time post graduate diploma in Planning & Management from IIPM Delhi. I'd like to know if someone has also done any degree course from IIPM, and whether this 2 years diploma is accepted in ECA by WES. 

Secondly, my wife has done Masters in Arts (Bharatanatyam), will I get addition points if I submit ECA for her degree as well.

Regards,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Bhupika628 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to apply Canadian PR through express entry. I have around 10+ years of experience and have done 2 years full time post graduate diploma in Planning & Management from IIPM Delhi. I'd like to know if someone has also done any degree course from IIPM, and whether this 2 years diploma is accepted in ECA by WES.
> 
> Secondly, my wife has done Masters in Arts (Bharatanatyam), will I get addition points if I submit ECA for her degree as well.
> ...


Firstly you should determine if you’re eligible to immigrate into Canada. Canadian university degrees are generally for four years of study so it’s unlikely your diploma would be recognized/respected here. You should read carefully the content of the following website. It provides all information required for immigration to Canada. 
Immigration and citizenship


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Bhupika628 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to apply Canadian PR through express entry. I have around 10+ years of experience and have done 2 years full time post graduate diploma in Planning & Management from IIPM Delhi. I'd like to know if someone has also done any degree course from IIPM, and whether this 2 years diploma is accepted in ECA by WES.



That school, and I use the term 'school' loosely here, is not even recognized in India so it most definitely will not be accepted for immigration to Canada. Basically, any credential from there won't be worth the paper it is written on.


----------

